# Medicare Advantage Plans by State and County



## SeaBreeze (Aug 14, 2015)

Just came across this website which shows some Medicare Advantage Plans by state and county in which you live.  Seems like a good starting point for exploring Medicare.  http://www.q1medicare.com/MedicareAdvantage-PartCHealthPlanMAPDStateOverview.php


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 14, 2015)

Having worked with Medicare for 15 years...  I have only one thing to say.....   NEVER give up your traditional Medicare for a Medicare Advantage plan..  no matter how good they make it sound...  They are simply HMO's and will restrict your access to certain doctors and hospitals..  They are NOT Medicare.. they are insurance companies..


----------



## Glinda (Aug 14, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Just came across this website which shows some Medicare Advantage Plans by state and county in which you live.  Seems like a good starting point for exploring Medicare.  http://www.q1medicare.com/MedicareAdvantage-PartCHealthPlanMAPDStateOverview.php



Thanks, SB!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 15, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Having worked with Medicare for 15 years...  I have only one thing to say.....   NEVER give up your traditional Medicare for a Medicare Advantage plan..  no matter how good they make it sound...  They are simply HMO's and will restrict your access to certain doctors and hospitals..  They are NOT Medicare.. they are insurance companies..


----------



## Dudewho (Sep 24, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Having worked with Medicare for 15 years...  I have only one thing to say.....   NEVER give up your traditional Medicare for a Medicare Advantage plan..  no matter how good they make it sound...  They are simply HMO's and will restrict your access to certain doctors and hospitals..  They are NOT Medicare.. they are insurance companies..



How do you get vision and dental with Medicare?


----------



## Dudewho (Sep 24, 2015)

Will Medicare send meals to my home after I get out of the hospital?
 Will it cover my prescriptions? 
I go to a local YMCA will help me with that?


----------



## Dudewho (Sep 24, 2015)

I have a PPO.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 25, 2015)

Dudewho said:


> How do you get vision and dental with Medicare?



No plans..


----------

